# [format TIF] avec quoi ouvrir (resolu)

## Farnsworth

Bonjour,

J'ai recu un fichier .tif qui contient normalement un document de 5 pages scanné ou issu d'un fax (scanné quoi  :Wink:  ).

je tente de l'ouvrir avec gimp, showimg et xview et dans le meilleur des cas j'ai la derniere page uniquement, impossible d'afficher les autres (le pire des cas etant xview qui m'affiche un ecran noir).

ce matin au taf sous windows je me rend compte que le fichier est bien valide et que les 5 pages sont presentes.

alors ma question, avec quel soft peut-on ouvrir ces fichiers?

Merci,

Max

edit: ou alors j'y pense, peut-etre un use flag a positionner?

----------

## Mickael

Salut, le format c'est .tiff : 

```

emerge -pv gimp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.3.12  USE="aalib alsa gnome gtkhtml jpeg lcms mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff wmf (-altivec) -debug -doc" 15,099 kB 

Total size of downloads: 15,099 kB

mickael@lab-mparis ~ $ euse -i tiff

global use flags (searching: tiff)

************************************************************

[-    ] tiff - Adds support for the tiff image format

local use flags (searching: tiff)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

voili voilà.

EDIT : une petite info en plus :

```

equery depends tiff

[ Searching for packages depending on tiff... ]

media-gfx/gimp-2.3.12

media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.9.5-r1

media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4

app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.54

app-text/evince-0.6.1

media-libs/lcms-1.15

media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.22.0-r5

media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r3

x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6

net-print/cups-1.2.5

```

----------

## Farnsworth

Ah ok, je connais ce format, mais j'avais un doute, je ne saivais pas s'il y avait un point commun entre tiff et tif, mais je crois que j'ai deja le use tiff dans mon make.conf, je verifie ca ce soir.

en fait ce qui me fait douter c'est que quand j'ouvre le document sous windows, il me sort bien 5 pages distinctes, et pas tout le truc en une seule grande image.

Merci.

----------

## Mickael

En jetant un coup d'oeil dans /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc pour me faire un make.conf avec des variables use triées etc, je suis tombé sur :

```
grep -i "image" /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> build - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping.
> 
> exif - Adds support for reading EXIF headers from JPEG and TIFF images
> ...

 

Peut être que ces deux variables te permettrons d'avoir cinq pages au lieu d'une unique image. Mais je tenterais déjà avec la première uniquement.

quoique la définition sur wikipedia donne :

 *Quote:*   

> est une norme de compression sans pertes destinée aux images ne comptant que deux niveaux de couleur (bi-level images, par exemples les images de fax). JBIG est mise en place par le Joint Bi-level Image experts Group

 

les deux sont peut-être indispensables.

Voilà.

----------

## widan

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> en fait ce qui me fait douter c'est que quand j'ouvre le document sous windows, il me sort bien 5 pages distinctes, et pas tout le truc en une seule grande image.

 

Il y a tiffsplit (dans media-libs/tiff) pour éclater le fichier en 5 fichiers différents avec une page dans chaque. C'est peut être pas exactement ce que tu veux, mais ça peut aider.

----------

## Nigreon

app-text/evince pour Gnome te permet avec le useflag tiff de lire des tiff multi-page comme des pdf.

Il y a aussi la commande display de imagemagick (faire bouton droit->next sur image pr la suivante)

Pour passer dans d'autres formats, tu peux voir aussi les commandes tiffsplit et tiff2pdf de media-libs/tiff.

----------

## E11

 *Nigreon wrote:*   

> app-text/evince pour Gnome te permet avec le useflag tiff de lire des tiff multi-page comme des pdf.
> 
> Il y a aussi la commande display de imagemagick (faire bouton droit->next sur image pr la suivante)
> 
> Pour passer dans d'autres formats, tu peux voir aussi les commandes tiffsplit et tiff2pdf de media-libs/tiff.

 

Bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

Sinon, imagemagick via la commande convert, ne peut pas passer ton fichier tiff en image classique ? (je n'ai jamais essayé et je n'ai pas de fichier tiff sous la main donc je ne peux essayé maintenant, mais ce programme est tellement "puissant" avec les autres formats que je trouverais ça très étonnant qu'il ne puisse pas le faire... !)

----------

## Farnsworth

Yop,

Merci pour vos reponses, je vais essayer de rajouter jbig en flag (j'ai deja exif).

En fait je viens de me rendre compte que gimp est capable de m'ouvrir le fichier a peu pres comme il le faut (bon, les pages sont pas dans le bon ordre et certaines sont a l'envers mais sinon je vois bien les 5 sur des calques differents).

imagemagick je comprends pas, c'est un soft en lui meme qui porte ce nom ou bien une serie d'utilitaires, parcequ'il est installe mais je ne trouve pas de binaire imag*??

je vais aussi tester evince.

pour les autres softs ca ne m'interesse pas pour le moment, je n'ai pas vraiment envie a chaque fois de devoir enregistrer le fichier, le traiter puis les ouvrir separement, ca n'est pas top, s'il n'y a pas d'autre solution je ferai ca mais pour le moment ca n'est pas a l'ordre du jour  :Wink: 

Je fais donc les tests et reviens mettre les resultats.

Merci,

max

edit: j'ai trouve pour imagemagick, c'est le binaire display comme le dis Nigreon (je pensais a une option dans imagemagick) ca me fait la meme chose que dans the gimp, 1 ere page ok, les autres a l'envers  :Sad: 

reedit: avec evince j'obtins un truc sympa, on peut naviguer rapidement dans les pages, c'est au top, je pense le garder merci. En ce qui concerne les pages a l'envers, je pense qu'il a ete numerise comme ca, parceque toutes les applis me font ca. evince permet de tourner l'integralite du document, et non page par page, dommage.

----------

